# New point test available NOW on DIAC site



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all , 

The New point test available NOW on DIAC site :ranger:

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

Best Luck to all
carol


----------



## jay2xra (Oct 5, 2010)

*New Points Test*

Wow, from 140 points... I only got 90 on the new points test... Better hurry up and lodge my application before July 2011...


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

This points test system is not officially approved yet...hope that it would be applied asap  ray:


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

ntvngoc said:


> This points test system is not officially approved yet...hope that it would be applied asap  ray:


The pass mark has changed too.. look under FAQ. It is expected that the pass mark will be set at 65 points under the new points test.


----------



## c'mon (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to analyze two different cases to understand how useless is the new points system for immigration to Australia.

1. British citizen
age 25 already ................. 30 points
3 Years bachelor .............. 15 points
IELTS 8 (easy for them )........ 20 points
*1 month work experience* .... 0 points very interesting
TOTAL .... 65 point
passmark done

2. My case
European citizen (my mothertongue not English)
age 27 years ........................ 30 points
4 Years Bachelor ................... 15 points
IELTS 7 max ......................... 10 points
experience in 54 months ..... ....5 points
naati no points because I have to obtain a second bachelor !!!!! very funny
Already a CPA .............................. 0 points
Total 60 points
Failed

Am I Failed, or Failed is this system?

What's the difference between IELTS 7 and 8 and why should it be to make the difference and to condition the professional skills of each individual to contribute to a society.


Good Luck


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*you are right c'mon*

*i think the new point system is originally designed for native English speakers and to ignore Indians , Chines, middle east and so forth.

for me getting 7 in IELTS is so hard and i think i have to take the test more than once to get the appropriate score, and you telling me to get 8  its almost impossible to non-native speakers of English.

when i was paying for IELTS fees i asked the guy on the front office about the score range on every exam, he told me that generally the people get from 4 to 5.5 in exam and few get from 6 to 7 and only one get 8  .

i need to finalize my application form and apply as soon as possible lane: :ballchain:*


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kimoloop, i got 8, my husband got 8.5. it is not difficult. u have to be in touch with everyday english, read newspaper loud, see each module and take a mock test once. it is very basic english


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hi Anj, you are 8 and ur husband 8.5 wooow you are super, congratulation. i am preparing now for IELTS and i will take the exam on 4-12-2010.
when i practice the exam here at home for the listening for example i got 7.5 and 8 which is very good but at the exam place its a different story.

how did you prepared Anj?*


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i read the entire book, i mean the study material provided by them. listen to the cd/dvd provided. read newspaper, check your vocabulary. spak to everyone only in english, it works. in my case i speak in english anyways at home and most of the time. it was a piece of cake. we are convent educated and have been using the language in our daily lives since our childhood.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *i think the new point system is originally designed for native English speakers and to ignore Indians , Chines, middle east and so forth.
> 
> for me getting 7 in IELTS is so hard and i think i have to take the test more than once to get the appropriate score, and you telling me to get 8  its almost impossible to non-native speakers of English.
> 
> ...


right, according to the IELTS annual report, 2006: only 20% candidates achieved the band score of equal or more than 7 (overall), not mention 7 in each band. it's really a challenge..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess we need to adapt to these new/more difficiult changes in the sys...so better carry on with preparing for IELTS...
i got 7.5 in IELTS after 3 attempts (non native english speaker)...thou i though IELTS would be a cakewalk...but had resit for the exams...
so keep preparing for it...and you can get it...the test is not about how you good you are but how good you perform in the test...


----------



## c'mon (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey kimoloop
I really do not know why a government should create a draft-law and a parliament to approve it against a certain group of people. Perhaps, and I believe this, this group of people have become unbearable for Australians. Perhaps this group of people before complaining to others should ask themselves if others (Aussies) are complaining about them. However, in case you see yourself undesirable in that country, I do not understand why trying to think of going there. I personally would not dare to think such a thing. If I do not feel respected and appreciated for what I am, then it is very simple, it is not for me.
Regarding IELTS. I am convinced that the ability to speak English and points which are given in the new system, if approved, will not solve the issue of attracting people with intellectual and professional skills that will help not only in filling labor market with skilled people but also in developing the country by bringing foreign experience which, in any case must be positive. In no country in the world, nobody would like to import negative experiences that absolutely will affect their lives.
In fact I do not see any difference between IELTS 7 and 8, without considering the potential subjectivity of the Examiner.
Having said the above I hope that something be changed so that the mutual interest of both sides meet.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know what others think, but the new points test makes a lot more sense than the current one, in my opinion.
For instance, now there are no points for an occupation. This means that they will treat all professionals "which they need" as equals. No different points for different occupations.

Secondly, I think the only stringent criteria is a good IELTS score. But think about it guys, if you have good knowledge of English, then there is no stopping you, not just in immigrating, but communicating with people in Australia. Having command over English in Australia will in fact be very helpful in being successful in your career in Australia.

Come to think of it, if you take your time, preparing for a good IELTS score, then the points test would not be a problem.

This is just my opinion, I don't know it other would agree with it or not.


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

Am asking for a frined of mine for g.s.m :
1.If one is to apply in the new points- then is it mandatory that one's skill is in the SOL of guly2010? (though it does not carry any points any more..).
2.and what about the partner's points: can one claim for the partne rpoints even if the skill is not in the skill list of guly2010


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

ntvngoc said:


> This points test system is not officially approved yet...hope that it would be applied asap  ray:


Me too. Under the old scheme I was 5 points shy of qualifying for an independent visa. By the looks of it I will qualify now. I wonder if once it is finalized you will be able to chose which point system you want to apply under till this one is fully implemented.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I don't think you can pick the point system. They will apply the current one until July 2011 and then the new point system after that. No transition or picking allowed. But by being up front on their plan they let the applicant decide which one is the right one to apply and that will be by the date of their application. 

Between now and July 2011 they can still makes changes to the 'new' point system. 

I approve of the more stringent IELTS rules because it is a major factor in your employment in AU if your English is good. At home speak whatever you want, but to function in AU society you really do need solid English skills. Sure there are a few ethnic areas where you can get by but socially and economically the whole country is available to you if your English language skills are good/great.



space_junk said:


> Me too. Under the old scheme I was 5 points shy of qualifying for an independent visa. By the looks of it I will qualify now. I wonder if once it is finalized you will be able to chose which point system you want to apply under till this one is fully implemented.


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

amaslam said:


> No, I don't think you can pick the point system. They will apply the current one until July 2011 and then the new point system after that. No transition or picking allowed. But by being up front on their plan they let the applicant decide which one is the right one to apply and that will be by the date of their application.
> 
> Between now and July 2011 they can still makes changes to the 'new' point system.
> 
> I approve of the more stringent IELTS rules because it is a major factor in your employment in AU if your English is good. At home speak whatever you want, but to function in AU society you really do need solid English skills. Sure there are a few ethnic areas where you can get by but socially and economically the whole country is available to you if your English language skills are good/great.



You are very correct. Growing up in California I can attest to the importance of a command of the language of the country in which you settle. So many move there and make no attempt to learn the language, and unfortunately for them their opportunities are limited. 
But as a native speaker of English for the last 36 years I hate having to shell out $180 for this test to prove my English skills. 
What do you think this new points system will do to the processing times of visas?
I have just started the ball rolling here by applying for my ACS assessment last week but I hate the thought of maybe waiting for 1.5 years.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Right now I don't see a change in the priority of processing. However I do see the number of valid applications being reduced. So they will get to the (3)s and (4)s faster.



space_junk said:


> You are very correct. Growing up in California I can attest to the importance of a command of the language of the country in which you settle. So many move there and make no attempt to learn the language, and unfortunately for them their opportunities are limited.
> But as a native speaker of English for the last 36 years I hate having to shell out $180 for this test to prove my English skills.
> What do you think this new points system will do to the processing times of visas?
> I have just started the ball rolling here by applying for my ACS assessment last week but I hate the thought of maybe waiting for 1.5 years.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

The only thing wrong in this point system is score for IELTS 8 Band. 
It is unfair. And even good english speakers can end up getting less than 8 in atleast 1 subject.
So there should be leniency. And applicant should be awarded points if *he has got overall 8, and not less than 7 in each subject or some thing like that.*


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

rackspace said:


> The only thing wrong in this point system is score for IELTS 8 Band.
> It is unfair. And even good english speakers can end up getting less than 8 in atleast 1 subject.
> So there should be leniency. And applicant should be awarded points if *he has got overall 8, and not less than 7 in each subject or some thing like that.*


*i am totally agree with that..:clap2:*


----------

